# Man It's Hot!!!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The all time record high temperature in the Portland area is 107 degrees...
We are supposed to at least match that today...

It's a little warm!

For those of you not familiar with this part of the country, we are blessed with a very moderate climate thanks to a steady flow of mild marine air off the Pacific. In the winter we get maybe one or two snow days, and in the summer one or two days (barely) over 100 degrees. The last two days have yielded highs of 102 and 105. 107-108 forecast for today and then down to a cool 100 tomorrow. And it's not even August yet.

Oh, and one other thing about our mild climate... Most of us don't have air conditioning. Commercial buildings all do, but there are so few days around here when it's really hot that on a residential level it just hasn't been the norm. When we went to bed last night it was 94 degrees in the bedroom, and the mattress was actually warm to the touch.

It's a little warm!

Sure wish we had on site parking for the Outback about now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Good nuff reason to go camping !!









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had to turn my upstairs AC unit on last night. Got really chilly as the DS thought he'd move the temp to 68. Woke up COLD....

Sorry Doug...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome to OUR weather....

26 straight days over 100 so far ... 6 of them over 105 ....virtually no rain in the last 3 months ... stage three water restrictions (means you can water your grass once EVERY 2 weeks on your designated day) ... lakes are all dried up .. we turn on our ACs in March and they run solid until NOV .. and we haven't even hit the real summer yet....

But hey -- at least you guys get snow in the winter...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Enjoyed sleeping in the Outback the last two nights with the AC on. Took the DVR out last night and turned the fridge on, we even took the cat out last night.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys do have it rough when it happens. I have relatives in up state NY and without fail when we visit them they will have a heat wave. Like you Doug, most of them don't have a/c units. They said "we only need them maybe a couple days a year." I told them, even if it is only a couple days a year, you need them. Good luck with it.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh, and one other thing about our mild climate... Most of us don't have air conditioning. Commercial buildings all do, but there are so few days around here when it's really hot that on a residential level it just hasn't been the norm. When we went to bed last night it was 94 degrees in the bedroom, and the mattress was actually warm to the touch.
> 
> It's a little warm!
> 
> Sure wish we had on site parking for the Outback about now!


No a/c or on-site parking for us either. However, we did buy a portable a/c for the bedroom at Costco. IMO it was a bargain at $300. It keeps the bedroom 12-15 degrees cooler than the rest of the house. Doesn't sound like much, but it sure feels nice blowing directly on us in the bed.

We're thinking of adding a heat pump this spring. It seems like this heat is a trend that isn't going away.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on over to Michigan! Near record low temperatures for July as a whole. Oh, and it's wet too. Maybe we have your weather?


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

It was a 115 yesterday, but we have a/c so life is bearable. I washed the Outback yesterday evening and it was 109 and jumped in the pool afterwards. The pool is around 96. It doesn't even feel good to go swimming. Like getting into a bathtub. At least you only get it a couple times a summer. We get it from May through September. Of course we just go camping. Last Saturday morning I woke up and it was only 45 and only got up to 65 during the day.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Reminds me a bit of the Zion Rally.

I thought it was a bit odd that Portland was hotter than the tri-cities.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Heading up Mt Hood this weekend for some lake fishing and camping. Should be a little cooler, at 3700 feet. (hope so anyway!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Heading up Mt Hood this weekend for some lake fishing and camping. Should be a little cooler, at 3700 feet. (hope so anyway!)


It's supposed to be down to about 90 on Saturday and mid 80's Sunday, so it should not be too bad up there. Watch the Sun though. I used to live up there at about that elevation and you will see a little cooler temps, but even at that elevation the Sun is more intense through the thinner atmosphere. Doesn't seem like 3,500 feet would make any difference, but I sure burned a lot easier up there than down here in the city!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Upper 80's in south Georgia today with rain. Very nice. Hope it cools of for you guys soon. ---Mike


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Pathetic summer in Michigan this year. Had about 1 week of warm weather.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Just checked the temp. It's 105 degrees in Woodinville (Real feel is 109 degrees!!) Holy Guacamole!! Glad I have A/C in the office, but none at home!!! Darn it. I wish Vic would bring the trailer home from storage lot.

Man it's hot. This is just wrong!!!!!!

Kelly


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


but the humidity this week has been out of hand. I love central air!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Just checked the temp. It's 105 degrees in Woodinville (Real feel is 109 degrees!!) Holy Guacamole!! Glad I have A/C in the office, but none at home!!! Darn it. I wish Vic would bring the trailer home from storage lot.
> 
> Man it's hot. This is just wrong!!!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Nanny nanny boo boo, us Tri-Citians have a/c!







C'mon over Kelly!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rock hill said:


> Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


but the humidity this week has been out of hand. I love central air!!
[/quote]
We are almost into August and this was really our only unbearable weak..........


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just checked the temp. It's 105 degrees in Woodinville (Real feel is 109 degrees!!) Holy Guacamole!! Glad I have A/C in the office, but none at home!!! Darn it. I wish Vic would bring the trailer home from storage lot.
> 
> Man it's hot. This is just wrong!!!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Nanny nanny boo boo, us Tri-Citians have a/c!







C'mon over Kelly!
[/quote]

Yeah yeah, rub it in.

P.S. did you check out the photos of Vancouver Island. I would sure love to be back up there!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[
Man it's hot. This is just wrong!!!!!!

Kelly[/quote]

Nanny nanny boo boo, us Tri-Citians have a/c!







C'mon over Kelly!
[/quote]

Yeah yeah, rub it in.

P.S. did you check out the photos of Vancouver Island. I would sure love to be back up there!!!

[/quote]
Yeah , I did! very nice! and your girls are so grown up!

If it make you feel better, I just spent 2 days in Cdln with my friend who has medical issues and her house isn't air conditioned. I was pretty sure I was gonna not make it








Well, I better go, I need adjust the thermostat


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, could you turn that thermostat to about 101 or so. Then I'd be happy!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought we were good at 102.8 the last few hours but the thermo jumped again to 103.7. Ouch Hot tub is at 95.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Please send some our way to PA! We have a pretty cool summer so far. Usually by this time we have had at least a week of 90+ temps!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

In Salem, Oregon we are 106









But we are comfy at home and work with A/C.









The "22 year old dear son" is spending the hot nights with mom and dad. Son is sleeping in his old bedroom.









We even changed the sheets and put a chocolate on his pillow. (Better than Holiday Inn Express and cheaper.)









Quality time with grown son = priceless!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

puffer said:


> Pathetic summer in Michigan this year. Had about 1 week of warm weather.


It has been a pathetic summer here for MI weather wise. Send the hot temps. over to MI. I wouldn't mind it one bit!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, we hit 106 here in Bonney Lake, WA today. All-time record - think the previous high was in the 90's. Thank God our home has a/c which like PDX Doug mentioned is rare around the pacific northwest. Ahh...dreaming of our normal gray skies and drizzle and 60-70 degree weather!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to here about your hot weather, it is worse when you are not use to it and you don't have any AC. But if you do have AC you don't have to pay the high prices to use it like we have to. I think we just got your weather here today it only got to the 90's instead of the upper 100's. I sure can't wait for winter.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

It hit 109 in Woodinville on my way home from work. Yikes!!! Ok, I'm done with this now!!!

How many feet of snow in the winter and now this!! What is going on here!! This isn't the Pacific Northwest I know and love!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> Enjoyed sleeping in the Outback the last two nights with the AC on. Took the DVR out last night and turned the fridge on, we even took the cat out last night.


With a new record of 103' at home today, the kids and I had a nice night in the Outback last night and its been my 'climate controlled box' to cool off in the past few days. We don't have AC in the house but its great to have it in the TT when days like this come around.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

So maybe this global warming thing is only on the west coast?








It is unusually cool here in Northeast Ohio also.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


I think you spoke too soon! We are sweating our butts off here in NJ! We did have a really cool summer...lots of rain... but she's making up for it now! Not so good for the hair


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


I think you spoke too soon! We are sweating our butts off here in NJ! We did have a really cool summer...lots of rain... but she's making up for it now! Not so good for the hair








[/quote]

Summer is finally here...and it is almost over............... The hair will Survive!! I have a wedding this weekend....then the beach the next two weekends!!! Dw & The Kids have it tough...............they go down sometime next week and stay down for a couple of weeks.....Gotta love being at the Beach when the weather gets like this!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Sorry to hear that..but funny how things go.....we are actually having a very mild or cool summer..............unusually cool here so far this summer.........


I think you spoke too soon! We are sweating our butts off here in NJ! We did have a really cool summer...lots of rain... but she's making up for it now! Not so good for the hair








[/quote]

Summer is finally here...and it is almost over............... The hair will Survive!! I have a wedding this weekend....then the beach the next two weekends!!! Dw & The Kids have it tough...............they go down sometime next week and stay down for a couple of weeks.....Gotta love being at the Beach when the weather gets like this!!
[/quote]

There is no place I'd rather be right now thean the Jersey shore....tell your DW if she sees a lady with a lot of hair waving her down, be an angel and take me with her!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Yeah, could you turn that thermostat to about 101 or so. Then I'd be happy!!


Dang, it keeps getting stuck at 73


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

TrainRiders said:


> Enjoyed sleeping in the Outback the last two nights with the AC on. Took the DVR out last night and turned the fridge on, we even took the cat out last night.


With a new record of 103' at home today, the kids and I had a nice night in the Outback last night and its been my 'climate controlled box' to cool off in the past few days. We don't have AC in the house but its great to have it in the TT when days like this come around.
[/quote]

Hey! good to hear from ya Trainriders and know you are surviving!









When we put central a/c in the house 2 years ago we couldn't put it downstairs, no where to put ducting.The master and one extra bedroom are down there.It stays reasonable down there but when the triple digits arrive it is too warm and the dogs and I move upstairs to Taylin's playroom and sleep on the floor and I put the mattress right under the ceiling vent so the cold air is on me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

last year I had an attic fan installed and when it's in the 90's and hotter I turn it on shortly after the sun starts smiling on the house. It was worth the $ to have it installed. When the a/c company gave us estimates for the central air install 2 years ago they were pricing a 1 ton unit. I said no







I want a 2 ton unit just to be on the safe side when the triple digits hit here. I am glad I did.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> last year I had an attic fan installed and when it's in the 90's and hotter I turn it on shortly after the sun starts smiling on the house. It was worth the $ to have it installed. When the a/c company gave us estimates for the central air install 2 years ago they were pricing a 1 ton unit. I said no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 ton?

We have a 5 ton!









It's only run for a few days this year but we've gotten good use in previous years...

Incidentally, the Climate change models have predicted cooler and wetter in the Great Lakes region. We thought they were wrong until this year...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> last year I had an attic fan installed and when it's in the 90's and hotter I turn it on shortly after the sun starts smiling on the house. It was worth the $ to have it installed. When the a/c company gave us estimates for the central air install 2 years ago they were pricing a 1 ton unit. I said no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 ton?

We have a 5 ton!









It's only run for a few days this year but we've gotten good use in previous years...

Incidentally, the Climate change models have predicted cooler and wetter in the Great Lakes region. We thought they were wrong until this year...
[/quote]

wow! 5 ton! you must have alot of space to cool! IF they could have put duct work downstairs we would have needed a bigger one, but even with the 2 ton to cool just the upstairs, it works hard ! yesterday I bought a big roll of the reflective bubble stuff at Lowe's, I am going to cover the big south side window inthe dining room on the inside every day when the sun is hitting that side. I don't care it will be like a dungeon for few hours, every little bit helps! I already covered the south side computer room windows and it does help when the sun is beating down on them. I am also going to cut a piece for the master bedroom south window downstairs.

On a different topic:
The irrigation canal broke and many customers ,including ag customers are without water for about 2 weeks. Yikes. We get our water from a different canal so we are safe.
In years past, it has been us a time or two that had the broken canal and out comes the hose and sprinklers and using house water .


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

100 degree temps AND no water!!!









Any Outbacker's in this situation are welcome to come out and take a dip in our lakes!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We hit 105 yesterday on the hill in Kent. Seatac had an all time record of 102 (previously 100). Fortunately we have whole house AC and it kept us under 80 degrees in the house (working hard all day). Our house faces east so the south and west sides are really harsh - no trees due to our local covenant police. The thermometer on the back patio was pegged at 122 and it was in the shade - I know, it isn't the true ambient but it felt pretty accurate when standing on the patio - it burnt to breathe and my skin felt like it was cooking! No BBQing for me for a while! I suppose I could just throw the brats out on the patio tied to a string and pull them in when they are done. Hmmm...

Our humidity is up too. None of that dry heat that we got growing up in Spokane; this is like Virginia heat - wet, muggy, hot. Ugly pink and yellow sky. We had flash flood warnings last night for areas south of Mt. Rainier. BIG thunderstorms and very unusual for this area in the summer. I hate it when the emergency response system goes off on the radio - I grew up in the cold war and it scares the crap out of me every time!

I miss the rain - nice gentle summer rain with a little rainbow at the end of the afternoon with clear skies and bright stars and good seeing all night. Woops, drifted off and started dreaming again!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the deck is facing east and the temp out there says 112, later in the day it will be shaded and makes it rather tolerable to bbq.
I'll take our dry heat any day over humid heat


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We left Loon Lake in Oregon yesterday, was pushing 110 they say our reading was 108. Problem was it was humid and gross, thankfully we are back in the Tri-Cities where its going to be 100-105 but its a dry heat.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The revised forecast for us here in Kent is now a nice cool 93degrees! 

Tomorrow is even cooler!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> The revised forecast for us here in Kent is now a nice cool 93degrees!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Grandpa said to put on a sweater tomorrow. (inside joke)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday at this time it was still in the 90's. Right now it is now 74 degrees. I may have to break out my winter coat. Actually I am loving this. I feel I am back to my beloved Pacific Northwest weather. THANK YOU!!!!

Kelly


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahhhh, 61degrees at 8:30am rather than 95degrees of two days ago! I can breathe again!

We went out to survey the damage - we have a number of plants that are dead (even though they were hand watered every day). We have some spruce bushes (nest spruce) that have simply fried. All the foliage turned from healthy green to burnt brown in two days. Some of our rhodies and azaleas are on the edge (leaves curled and some fallen). The grass is toast - not dormant but burnt and dead - you can tell the areas that simply went from green to brown dormant vs the parts that went to dead brown. All of our best trees (some of them only a year old) seemed to have made it due to our drip watering system. We even found a dead yellow jacket hive on the back patio. Still had the wasps in it but they were all dead. The patio was the most severe heat I'd ever experienced (the house reflection and direct western sun at the peak of the heat was really something - our windows were hot to the touch). The paint on the trim on the west side of the house is now peeling - I suspect the cedar must have gone from normal moisture content to almost completely dry in two days.

These temps may not be unusual for a place like Arizona, Texas or New Mexico but take a place that is used to highs in the 80s being 'really hot' and the 105 temps we experienced are really hard on everything. We went from average weather with highs in the low seventies to highs in the low hundreds almost overnight.

All-in-all I think we were lucky. No one in the family got heat related problems and none of the damage was so severe that it will be a major impact. Amazing how sensitive we were to a few days of those temps though.

I really, REALLY hope August isn't hotter than July this year like it usually is!

BBB


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Saturday and Sunday our predicted high is 107. I think I am going to move the West side of the mountain


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Reminds me a bit of the Zion Rally.
> 
> I thought it was a bit odd that Portland was hotter than the tri-cities.


we took a couple days off


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forecasting a cool 90 today....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> forecasting a cool 90 today....


bragger


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> forecasting a cool 90 today....


bragger








[/quote]

Ninner...ninner...ninner!!!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

A pleasant 83 here now. This is much better than the 109 the other day.


----------

